# Here we go .....again



## killswitch (Jan 25, 2017)

Three weeks into the new year and the bull continues.

http://safmc.net/regulatory-notices/1252017-noaa-fisheries-fb17-004-atlcobia/


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 25, 2017)

Best line in all that crud: "The increase in landings could be attributed to an increase in fishing effort, as well as an increase in weight of the fish being caught".

Uhhh. maybe it's because of the increase in the amount of fish in the ocean? Nope, couldn't be that, has to be something else. No proof of something else, but that has to be it. (Insert rolling eye emicon here)


----------

